# Growing for the first time!



## Rigby (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, I came to the conclusion that I will need lots of help my first time growing so I thought it would be good to start a journal. I am already 15 days into growing at the moment, and I will get pictures up as soon as my camera is charged. I am currently growing in my closet, and I am using a 400 watt Metal Halide HID lamp (it is a conversion bulb). The ballast itself is a 400 watt HPS. I am have been using the MH since day one. I currently have four younglings and they are looking ok I guess. I was very confused on the soil and all the mixutures and whatnot, so I went ahead and purchased Miracle Gro Potting mix with moisture control. It says it feeds plants up to 3 months, so I am not currently using any fertilizer other than what was in it. I purchased mylar and hung it up on all the walls in my closet. Things will be a lot easier to explain once pictures are up. Once they are up, any of your professional tips would be appreciated . Also, I want to let everyone know that since this is my first time, I didn't purchase any seeds; I am just using regular seeds that came from a bag I purchased. I didn't want to spend money on seeds and fail miserably. Ok, time to get some pics. Be back soon.


----------



## gmo (Oct 3, 2008)

With that miracle grow with the time released nutes you really need to watch how much you water.  Each time you water some of the fertilizer will be released so by watering to often you will nute your plant to death.  You can have a successful grow with the MG moisture control, heck I've seen some fine plants grown it, but you need to be very careful.  I wish you the best of luck and if you have any questions or concerns post away.  

PS: get us some darn pictures :hubba:


----------



## Alistair (Oct 3, 2008)

From what I've read on this site, MG soil might work well for vegetative growth, but it is not recommended for the flowering stage.

A lot of people here, including myself, use Fox farm Ocean Forest soil.  Like MG soil it already has nutrients in it, but these are organic compounds that make up the soil and they gradually release nutrients.  Man-made chemical compounds are designed for rapid release and uptake by the plant.  The MG will release nutrients every time you water whether or not your plant needs them.  

FFOF soil has enough organic nutrients to last about three weeks, so fertilizing isn't necessary during those first three weeks or so.  Not knowing much about time released ferts I can only guess that if you keep your plants in the MG soil you'll be committed to three months of vegetative growth before you can transplant and put them into flowering.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck man, i just started my first grow as well, check the link in my sig.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea, I have watered it a little bit since the beginning and I can tell that thay might be a little bit over fertilized becuase they have a slight yellow tint towards the middle of the plants. I haven't watered since, and they seem to be doing fine. As for the FFOF, is that something I can buy at a gardening store or is it a special order?? I would like to use better soil. Even though they are 15 days old, will i still be able to transplant if need be? I want to get better soil, like I said, I just don't know exactly what to get. Thanks for the help. I will have pics up ASAP.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> From what I've read on this site, MG soil might work well for vegetative growth, but it is not recommended for the flowering stage.
> 
> A lot of people here, including myself, use Fox farm Ocean Forest soil. Like MG soil it already has nutrients in it, but these are organic compounds that make up the soil and they gradually release nutrients. Man-made chemical compounds are designed for rapid release and uptake by the plant. The MG will release nutrients every time you water whether or not your plant needs them.
> 
> FFOF soil has enough organic nutrients to last about three weeks, so fertilizing isn't necessary during those first three weeks or so. Not knowing much about time released ferts I can only guess that if you keep your plants in the MG soil you'll be committed to three months of vegetative growth before you can transplant and put them into flowering.


 
Yeah, i use FF OF as well, but i mix in 1/3 light warrior for better drainage and it doesnt have as many nutes as the OF does, so i just fed at 2 weeks since my medium isnt as nutrient fortified as pure FF OF is, at least i think, we will see if I fry the little suckers in the next few days, i ph'd and gave a rather small dose, so hopefully all will be well.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, concerning FFOF soil, it depends on where you live as to whether or not you can get it at a nursery.  Where I live you get can get it at one of the hydro shops, or even at Green Thumb nursery.  However, others on this site have had to order it online. There are other soils you can use; just stick around and you'll gets lots of advice.  

Yes, you can transplant now, but you need to try not to disturb the roots.  However, most people transplant when the plant is rootbound.  In your case you might want to dig around the root zone very carefully so as to not disturb the roots.  Remove the plant gently and transplant it into another prepared container.  I'd try to eliminate the old soil as much as possible.  

On second thought, maybe you might want to turn your pot upside down and tap on it until the soil and plant come out.  You'll probably have mostly loose soil and will therefore make a mess, but it might be more gentle than digging around the roots and then removing your plant.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2008)

I Love my ff of, its very nice, pretreated for insects, (not that they cant still contaminate) has a ph of about 7.2, so when watering, i use ph'd water adjusted to about 6.3. Good stuff, plus the plants thrive in it the first few weeks. good stuff


----------



## Rigby (Oct 3, 2008)

I live right next to a gardening store so I will go check it out. I will look for that FFOF, but if that isn't there what would you suggest I look for? I really need to know what to mix in..I see all you pro's with a lot of "white rocks" or something in your soil. Is that how your soil comes? Or is it added....and what is it? I will keep it in the MG for tonight, and I will get some pics up tonight as well. My lights come on at 10:00 p.m. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Alistair (Oct 3, 2008)

The white rocks to which you refer are perlite. Perlite is something that many people add to soil in order to make it drain better.  FFOF soil comes with perlite mixed in, but some people add perlite anyway.

One thing you might want to add is dolomite lime, aka gardening lime.  Some people add about one tablespoon of dolomite lime per gallon of soil.  The reason being the lime adds magnesium and calcium to the soil.  Often times plants will use up all the magnesium in the soil resulting in a magnesium deficiency.  Magnesium deficiencies are common when growing marijuana.  Also, the dolomite lime helps to maintain a proper soil pH.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gonna need you to hang around a bit more . Thanks for that info. This is also stuff I can find in a gardening store I presume?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

:ciao:  Rigby....welcome to the Family.. .glad to hear your startin up...i would like to add that I like to use a lot of perlite...50% of my medium is perlite..its awesome stuff..not only for soil drainage..you can clone straight in the stuff...


and them Batteries charged for that camera yet...:rofl: ..ostpicsworthless: ..


:welcome: :48: :banana:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

Rigby said:
			
		

> I live right next to a gardening store so I will go check it out. I will look for that FFOF, but if that isn't there what would you suggest I look for? I really need to know what to mix in..I see all you pro's with a lot of "white rocks" or something in your soil. Is that how your soil comes? Or is it added....and what is it? I will keep it in the MG for tonight, and I will get some pics up tonight as well. My lights come on at 10:00 p.m. Thanks for all the help


 
sorry to bounce your thread my friend..i dought the garden store will have it..Hydro store yes..just get yourself some good "organic" potting soil..be sure it has no added nutes..or moister control.....you want to contro; that okay?...then buy a HUGE bag of Perlite..and a bag of lime...mix 45/50/5..i mix my soils in large Garbage cans ..I always have 4 cans ready for pots..hope this helps...and be sure to read up in the resources..take care and be safe..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Rigby (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I will get organic potting soil. Does that mean the N-P-K will be even like 5-5-5 or something? And finally I have some pics!.

I am running 18/6 right now, and the temps are usually between 83-90 during the day, and just right during the night. My light is actually about 4 feet away because of the heat. I have that fan on low and on 24/7.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 4, 2008)

Organic soil should be packaged in a bag that states that it is organic.

You should be able to get dolomite lime at the nursery.  As 4u2smOke said,  you probably won't be able to find FFOF soil at the nursery.  However, you might want to try Green Thumb.  They carry that soil and other good organic soil too where I live.  However, where you live you might have to settle for some other brand of organic soil.

Do a lot searching around on this site for good fertilizers. There are many options regarding fertilizers, so you should be able to see a few that you'll like.  Or, do a Google search for different fertilizers.

Your plants look good.   It seems like a shame to have to remove them from their pots when they seem to like it.  However, some people claim to have problems using MG soil, especially during flowering. 

 From what I can see, your plants are small enough to be spooned out using a big spoon.  But I still think that turning the pot upside down, or pointed downwards at an angle,while holding onto the plant gently might work well.  If you do that I bet the dirt would pretty much fall away, leaving bare roots.  Be sure to prepare in advance a pot with soil ready to go, and then put the plant in its new pot.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

hey Rigby...just as Alistar stated ..DONT change nothing man...wow apics say a thousand words my friend ...and those look GREAT...and their are lots on here that are successful with Miracle grow products..but some of us like to control things...lol...stay with it this time my friend.....hell its a learning curve...but now that you know...maybe when you transplant..you will add a lot more perlite...yes?...but stay with MG if its making them happy....But If you can transplant  do ...IMO...less headache down the road..take care and be safe


----------



## Rigby (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, I will stick with the MG for a few more days maybe, but I would really like to get new soil. I have really only watered them once, I presoaked all the soil, so I assume they are still doing ok. Thanks for the input. I will do a little shopping today. When I do get good soil, should I presoak it all, or with the perlite, just water it as I transplant? I just don't want to kill all my plants lol. I will get some more pics up tonight after they wake up.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 4, 2008)

Normally, people water the plant that they're going to transplant first, then they transplant it.  However, in your case, since they're young and not rootbound just try and gently shake off the old soil and then transplant into a new pot and then water.

You can keep them like they are, but in the long run you might encounter problems.  

I suppose you could keep them as is, and then when they're rootbound transplant them into a different soil and continue vegging them until you feel that the MG nutrients have been used.  If you transplant when they're rootbound the procedure will be less stressful to the plants than if you transplant them now with bare roots.  However, I once transplanted a little seedling like yours and it wasn't rootbound.  As I was removing it from its pot all the soil fell away from the roots leaving bare roots.  I did the transplant and it all went well.

The decision is yours to make.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, I made the decision to change soil. I found perlite at the greenhouse, and I purchsed some organic potting soil and some nutralime. I am going to use about 45% perlite, 50% soil, and 5% nutralime? I am not to sure about the lime, I just saw it and thought I remembered reading something about it. ....I have a bad memory...don't we all . Anwho, the organic soil I purchased is already wet because it was outside. Is that ok? I will be turning the lights on at 10 tonight, so if the wet soil is ok, I am gonna go ahead and mix up my soil tonight and transplant. I also have some fertilizer, I didn't buy it but there was some already at my home, it is MG All purpose plant food. N-P-K is 24-8-16. Is that good to use? Please let me know, thanks a bunch...Also, I will add more pics tonight for your viewing pleasures .


----------



## Alistair (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know what you mean when you say the soil is already wet because it was outside.  When I go to the nursery the soil is kept outside, but when I get my soil from the hydro store it is kept inside, and in both cases the soil is the same; it is moist.  The bag was closed and sealed, right?  It should be moist, not wet.  

I forgot to mention that the dolomite lime needs to be chunky, not a fine powder.  I don't know much about lime, but I read somewhere on this site that it should be chunky and not a powder.  In other words, if I understand correctly, the lime should not be a fast acting lime, but rather, a slow release lime.  You want to add about one tablespoon lime per gallon of soil.  

The fertilizer you mentioned seems to be good, but don't use it until your plant needs it.  If it is an organic soil then I imagine that you shouldn't have to feed them for a couple of weeks.  If after your plant has been growing in it for awhile you see signs of nutrient deficiencies (Yellowing leaves because of insufficient nitrogen, for example) then I'd say it's time to add a little fertilizer.

The above mentioned fertilizer is designed for vegetative growth; there is a higher percentage of nitrogen per volume than phosphorus and potassium. The high N is for vegging.  Be very careful when you use it; it is easy to over-do it with man-made fertilizers.  When it's time to use it, you might want to use it at half strength, or maybe one quarter the amount recommended on the package.

Please do a lot of reading on how to fertilize, etc.  You have a lot of questions and reading will help answer a lot of them.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

* GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2008)

I just have one question. Why would you use MG fertilizer when you just changed out the soil because it had MG fertilizer and moisture control in the soil? Just wondering.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 4, 2008)

With MG fertilizer he can control when it gets fertilizer and when it doesn't.  In the MG soil the fertilizer has already been added, and he has no control over that.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, the soil is moist rather than wet....Im high . Also, the lime is in a small pellet form, so i just mix it in with the soil, or sprinkle it on top? The organic soil doesn't have as much N-P-K in it, but that still means I won't have to fertilize it for a few weeks?


----------



## Rigby (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, tomorrow I am going to be mixing my new soil, so it will be another one more night in the old soil. I took a picture even though not much has changed except the color of the plant. The center is turning lighter, so does that mean I am lacking Nitrogen?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

first  i dont water befor transplant..i let the medium dry out completely..your soil sound good..when you say the soil is wet from beeing outside..its just moist..i mix all my content in a large garbage can..that nutrient you have ther is good for veg...and like Alistar said they wont need feeding for a few weeks..and when you do start feeding  start 1/4 strength see how they respond and work up from there..never over feed...we stoners think more is better..but its not the case when dealing with nutes..lol..we all foget things along the way as we grow..thats why I love these Grow journals so much..I was able to go back and view a prob i had last year...and what was recommended..with out that I would be a step one again...I also like the use of a callander in my shed..I take note on ther..because I too forget when I water and or feed..this helps remember..lol..I see your on and maybe waiting for me to finish so i will..lol  Take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

Rigby said:
			
		

> Ok, tomorrow I am going to be mixing my new soil, so it will be another one more night in the old soil. I took a picture even though not much has changed except the color of the plant. The center is turning lighter, so does that mean I am lacking Nitrogen?


 
NO...that is new growth and thats what it is supose to look like..lol..no nutes my friend...and no water...I personnaly would wait until that soil is dried completely...do you have a moister meter?..if not i say get one..they work great for me..when it says dry..I wait till the next nay to water/feedd..some go by the weight of container..but IMO  is tough and easy to over water and drown plant..I have two of these meters and they can be found at you Nursery...also may want to look into your water and its PH. i buy my PH tester at the pond store..use it to check water PH of run off..hope this helps..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Rigby (Oct 5, 2008)

Of course it helps. I was a little worried actually. The soil that they are in now should be dry for the most part because I watered them once since they were planted, and the only watering was very small. I will take some pics of my new soil tonight and then I will attemp to transplant.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

okay my friend good luck...and remember you dont have to get all the old soil off..Just my thaughts


----------



## Rigby (Oct 5, 2008)

I am gonna try to do whatever it wants to do, if it all falls of then great, if some stays on thats fine too I guess. The soil was pretty wet though, it was clumped together, and felt really wet; but when i mixed in the perlite, it wasn't to bad. I took a pic. I think it looks good. I am going to mix in a tblspn or so of nutralime as well. I definately won't have to water for some time. I will get some pics of them transplanted as well later tonight, and a few before I transplant....:watchplant:


----------



## Alistair (Oct 5, 2008)

Rigby, you need to water after you transplant.  There is a flow of water from the soil through the roots and then to the leaves where the water is transpired back into the atmosphere.  You need to water after transplanting in order to keep that flow going.  I forget the name of that flow of water from soil, roots, to the leaves, etc., but it is important to keep it going.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

uptake?  and also want to prepare you..they will wilt and look near death for a day or two..but that norm okay...and after you transplant you should give them a good fresh drink..regardles of what you soil is like..then let it dry and then h2o again,,and again,,,,then at that time you may want to start light nutes...that size container you should not have to water for a week or so...have you got yourself a moister reader?..PH tester?..


----------



## Rigby (Oct 5, 2008)

No I don't have a moister reader yet, or a ph tester. I am going to transplant two of my plants and see how they do, then if all goes well, I will transplant the other two. Pictures coming up in in a bit.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, there were some roots all the way to the bottom of my container. One of the plants had a little soil left over, and one had hardly any and was almost all root. There had to be roots that were at least a foot 10 inches long...I wish I could have gotten a picture. Anywho, I gave them a nice drink so now all I can do is wait. Here are many pictures starting with before and then after. Also, one of the plants are leaning but the stem is looks straight, will it grow towards the light? The bottom left picture is what I am asking about.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

yes my friend  and like i said by tomarrrow they may look bad but they will be ok..great job..


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Rigby let me just say your first grow looks great!  They needed that transplant and the new soil you will see.  The plant on the bottom left will be ok now that she has some room to move around in.  You need to be able to check the ph of your nutrient solution.  Its very important and it will determine what nutrients the plant can take in.  I like to be at 6.0 to 6.5  the cheap test strips will work but if you want to be accurate then buy a waterproof pen.  Hanna is want I use and its accurate as long as you buy the calibration solution to keep it accurate.  If you are using organic nutes then a ppm pen is not needed but if your using chemicals then you need a ppm pen normal for chemicals is between 800-1500ppm.  Organic is the way to go if you want your buds to smell and taste like candy.  Go online and go to a hydro store and look for Earth Juice products.  I use there "Grow, Micro, Bloom and Catylist.  As well as Maxicrop "liquid kelp" and Budswel"for blooming" and Molasses"all stages good for microlife in soil".   I like to think you get what you put into it right?  As far as a moisture meter I never use one some people swar buy them I just lift and check the weight.  I like to see some water drain out off my containers when I water and always fill the hole top and not just the middle so there are no dry spots.  Use a finger and if past the first knuckle its dry then water.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 6, 2008)

Well Rigby, it looks good from here.  I feel optimistic about it and I bet it goes off without a hitch.  All of my transplants, even the bare root ones, went off well.  Perhaps one plant got stressed once, but it was a minor thing.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 6, 2008)

*looking excellent rigby eace: *


----------



## Rigby (Oct 6, 2008)

I will most certainly do some online shopping today, thanks for the suggestions. I also took some pics of the transplanted babies this morning, (my morning, not theres). One is looking ok, and the other....well, like you all said, it should get better. Here are some pics of the babies, look at your own risk, it is a sad sight to see them like this. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2008)

lol...no worries my friend...they look just as they should...wait until tomarrow..they will be standing at attention...Now how about those other ones?..Nice job Rigbyand that soil looks Awesome..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Alistair (Oct 6, 2008)

4u2smOke was right, 3 out of 4 look kind of tired.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 6, 2008)

Kind of tired? I only transplanted two lastnight. I am going to wait to see how they do before I transplant the other two, I will get some pictures of all of them when they wake up tonight.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I would have to say that the younglings are in recovery mode, although one is just a lot smaller than the other. Anywho, I got some pictures of all four. I gave the two plants a good watering when I transplanted so I shouldn't have to water them for a while.

Will it be to late to transplant the other two if I wait any longer? I wanted to make sure I did an ok job on the first two; as you can see one is looking a bit better than the other one. (bottom right pic shows the difference in size)


----------



## daf (Oct 6, 2008)

they are looking great, keep up the good work


----------



## Alistair (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks  good from here. 

I thought you had transplanted all four yesterday.  Just go ahead and do the other two tonight when the lights come back on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2008)

yes Rigby they look great...the smaller one will catch up....you can transplant anytime you want Just not when they are in flower...Go ahead and transplant the other two..you did a great job  and they will thank you for it Later down the road..and you wont need to water them for about a week I would say...I use amoister meter and will have to say to you IMO  get one..it saves me many times..any way keep up what your doing they are loving it..GREEN MOJO your way


----------



## Rigby (Oct 8, 2008)

All four plants are now transplanted. I took some pictures of transplanting and also I have a ph meter on the way, and I will be ordering a moisture meter soon. The first two that were transplanted seem to be alright, I did notice that one had a little burn on the leaf, I took a pic of that as well. Let me know what the next step is now. Im guessing I just wait now right? Look how long those roots got in 20 days!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2008)

yep....:watchplant: ...Great job..:48:


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 9, 2008)

looks good man


----------



## daf (Oct 9, 2008)

keep it up dude


----------



## Rigby (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, all the plants seem to be doing ok. One plant has some type of burn or something and I was wondering what you guys thought it was. Heat burn?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

no worrie Rigby..it looks like a slight diff..probably from the mg soil..its low on the plant..i would not be concerned..as long as theres none at the new growth..you get that moister meter yet?..they are looking very good..

KEEP M GRREN


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 11, 2008)

Lookin nice and green man!!


----------



## daf (Oct 12, 2008)

they are looking awesome


----------



## andy52 (Oct 12, 2008)

if i ever grow in soil again,it will be with MG soil.i had good luck with it before i used ffof.i personally see nothing wrong with MG.you just have to be careful on your watering,not over water.for 3 months u need no nutes and i do not believe it is any worse or better than any bought soil.if i do use it again,i would fill whatever container i am going to use and flush the hell out of it to reduce some of the nutes.its cheaper than ff and lots of people around me grow some out standing crops with it.alot has to do with the grower also.jmo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

well IMO  MG  is not for the beginner grower.all.  I mix my own soil  just as I have said here in Rigbys journal..and its a lot less then MG  or ffof...and my plants love it...i will be the only one adding nutes thank you...I say you did an awesome job rigby and you will have less stress down the road..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## BlueSmoke (Oct 13, 2008)

I started my first grow with MG, and fought the time release nutes for the first couple on months.  Replanted with Peat, composted peat, and vermiculite.  Have had great luck since then.  Nute, Water, Water, Nute.

I would agree that it is not the easiest for beginners, but gets easier after you learn the signs of nute burn, and can decide when to taper back.  

Then again, if it works for you, then why change.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, I now have a ph meter, and I will be getting a moisture meter soon . Two plants look decent and the other two are lacking. I have yet to water them, but I think they are about due. I will water once again without nutes. The burn on the one plant didn't advance up to any other leaves. Just take a look at the pics .

Also, the plant in the second picture got attacked by my cat.....He happened to sneak by me one night when the doors were open. He just took a chunk out of the fan leaf, will I have any problems because of that?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

no problems...MJ is great cat nip..lol..just learned something huh?   keep the cat out..lol..some here love to let there cats in ther grow...I am affraid they will rip plants up..or poty in one...that would not be good...they dont look like there thirsty to me..but then again Im stoned..lol..and i swear  by my moister meter..but from the looks of those containers you are watering about evry 5-7 days..Are planning on dueing any LST ( low stress trainig ) you may want to start to maintain canopy ..some look to be growing fast then others..and remember to watch the fast growers..thats a sign of "MALE"  Your doing a great job my friend..you will be well on your way with plenty of your own grown..and never need to hit the streets for a bag again..nice job..

KEEP M GREEN..


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 15, 2008)

Not bad for your first time out, bro 

 I have always grown with Miracle Grow Moisture Control with added perlite, earthworm castings, vermiculite and lime...there is no trick to it, just don't give additional nutes until it looks like the MG/MC isn't supplying it anymore.

 It's great for vegging and the nutes are used up just in time for me to add a bloom booster once or twice.

*Don't blow 20 dollars on a bag of soil EVER!*

 Your plants are looking fine...just keep watering as usual and don't add any more nutes til you're in the 3rd or 4th week of flowering.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok smoke, i got my moisture reader finally . I tested each one afte giving them a good watering about two days ago, and the moisture meter is reading 2-3 on all four of them. Can you tell me the range I am looking to keep it at? Also, I will get some pics up tonight when they wake up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2008)

glad to hear Rigby..I use it religously..2-3 is still moist..let that get down to dry..and then still I wait until the next light cycle to either water or feed..and then wait a few days  and check again..wait for it to get DRY..remember your plants roots need oxygen...thats how they get it..also be sure to push that all the way down as far as you can..if it hits the bottom of container..pull it up an inch or so...This will help you ..IMO..from over watering..Ill be sure to check back later..feel free to stop by anytime..I post weekly photos ..Thanks for shareing and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Rigby (Oct 20, 2008)

I will try to get some updated pics tonight.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 20, 2008)

It seems that my plants start to "droop" towards the end of their day, but when the lights come back on they are perky again. Is this something I should be concerned about?  If I can I will post some morning pictures of them so you can see the difference. I have some type of burn on one of the leaves as well.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey everyone, I got home early and took some pics of the plants. I was wondering if I could cut the leaves off that are blocking the light to the smaller growths; you can see the one I am talking about in the pic (im pointing at it). If I cut those then the bottoms would get a lot more light, but I wasn't sure if I could cut them or not. Also, should I be able to tell gender yet, if so I think I may have one male, two females and one unknown. Im not 100% sure though.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, they arent as big as mine, but they sure do look happy, congrats bro, keep it up! very indica looking, what strain?


----------



## Rigby (Oct 24, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> yeah, they arent as big as mine, but they sure do look happy, congrats bro, keep it up! very indica looking, what strain?


 
Lol, I wish I knew....these are just random seeds . But do you know if I can cut the big fan leaves to let light to the lower branches?


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 24, 2008)

I say leave the fan leaves but thats just me.  My last grow I chopped fan leaves about 4 weeks into flower on 2 plants and noticed no difference in outcome if not they were a tad bit behind my ones I didn't


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 24, 2008)

Rigby said:
			
		

> It seems that my plants start to "droop" towards the end of their day, but when the lights come back on they are perky again. Is this something I should be concerned about?


 
No concerns at all, watch this:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wope1rmi1qc&feature=related

My two cents on the repotting - it would have been interesting if you had to leave the other two in the MG soil to see the difference.  I personally wouldn't have bothered repotting them, you had them pretty high and they were looking great in the MG soil, they were getting old enough to use the nutrients.  Shock is a bad thing for MJ, the pictures where you showed the roots made me kinda squirmy   Anyway, everything looks great man.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 25, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> the pictures where you showed the roots made me kinda squirmy  Anyway, everything looks great man.


 
Lol...I just thought it would be interesting to get some photos for everyone to see....but at the same time, I was extremely nervous lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

they are looking great my friend..I dont remove any fan leafs..those are what takes in the light...even to get the lower budds more light..leave them be  and let them fall off on their own..JMO..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> I say leave the fan leaves but thats just me. My last grow I chopped fan leaves about 4 weeks into flower on 2 plants and noticed no difference in outcome if not they were a tad bit behind my ones I didn't


 

wow   4 weeks into  flower is a bit spooky 4me...I dont do anything after 2 weeks into flower...but im affraid of Hermie too..lol


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Same here 4u2, I hate the hermies. As for you rigby. You are doing great your first time. Lookin nice an GREEN!*


----------



## Rigby (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, i tied two of the plants back a little to try the LST i think. I will get some pics up either tonight or tomorrw. Keep posted.....plz .


----------



## Rigby (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, here are some pics of what I think is considered LST. It seems to be doing alright. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Rigby...never seen LST done like that..did you just tie the top togather?.whats the rope for..there are many LST on here..i have done it a lot..i use it for mothers to keep low and lots of shoots..I will be updateing this weekend on fall grow..be sure to check it out  ill throw some close ups of my LST Mom's  just 4U...they are looking Great my friend..keep doing wht your doing they are loving it..I will check back again later..untill then tak care and be safe


----------



## Rigby (Oct 29, 2008)

The string is pulling the top over and leaning the plant back so the light can get to the bottom. and then i tied back a fan leaf that was also blocking light. Is that not what I should do?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 29, 2008)

Plants look great Rigby:hubba: JMO, but i never touch fan leaves, as said by 4u2,  they take in all the light and turn it into energy.  I believe it's slows growth significantly


----------



## Rigby (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, it has been a few days since I updated you all, but only because my plants just dont' seem to be doing well. I just gave them a big drink of water lastnight, and this is how they are doing today. Is it normal for the lower leaves to die off because all of mine are. I just don't think they look as good as the did. They are droopying and just look kinda scraggly. Any suggestions?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 4, 2008)

My girlz start lookin like that when they need bigger root space. They're definately healthy girls tho, bro. Take care, man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2008)

They are looking great Rigby...Are you useing the moister reader?..and are you letting them dry out completely?  it looks a litttle water logged 2me..and its normal to start have lower leafs start to yellow..that meens the plant has used all the energy it can from that leaf, just let it fall off by itself..and watch that the new ones dont start to yellow on you...also my friend when you think there is a potential danger in the looks of your plants..dont wait to ask 4 help..it may be to late..better to get ahead of a problem then try to catch up on it..make sence?..another thing  it could be a lock out and may need to flush  container...pour 3 times the size of growing container of PH water and then let it dry completely...but lets see in the next 2 days how they do..Keep us posted..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## lyfr (Nov 4, 2008)

IMO you_ may_ have a nitrogen deficiancy...new growth will rob bottom leaves for nitrogen if there is a shortage.


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Pulls up a chair... How did I miss this thread? I know lay off the bong!!!
Everything looks like its coming around. Good Luck!


----------



## Rigby (Nov 4, 2008)

I will wait a day or two before I do anything, I will keep ya posted.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 4, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> another thing it could be a lock out and may need to flush container...pour 3 times the size of growing container of PH water and then let it dry completely...but lets see in the next 2 days how they do..Keep us posted..and KEEP M GREEN


 
By that do you mean to flush water through it? As in take the amount of water that my containers can hold and flush it through three times? Also, I thought that those containers would be big enough to last its life. But on the other hand, the containers are not filled to the brim.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2008)

what I meen is if you have a 1 gallon container ...then you will need to run 3 gallons of PH water..( I use Disstilled )..But lyfr made a good point  may need to up the "N" on the next feed..but I would wait a day or two and then post some more pics close ups if possable..Looking good


----------



## Rigby (Nov 5, 2008)

I will post some pics either tonight or tomorrow, and just by lookin at them, they are lookin a little better. Also, I always use distilled water to feed. Should I use something else? When should I start giving em some nutes? And I was curious as to when I will be able to start flowering because I have been thinkin about it a lot, and I want to grow some real green from top quality seeds rather than these bunk seeds, so if I can I will just flower ASAP and get the hang of it all, and order some quality chron.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

you can flower anytime my friend..I like to veg 6 weeks then into flower..start giving nutes at about 4 weeks  and start lite..1/4 strength and work up..and I only use Disttiled water feeding and watering..and dont go calling those seeds bunk man..you will hurt their feelings and they may turn Male...or worst..HERMIE  last 2 weeks flower..lol..talk possative about your FEMALE beauties, that are the greatest buds on this site..okay..you are doing great...do you have two rooms?  and was thinking about your plants and am suprized you have not giving any nutrients yet?  what Type are you going with?  Thanks  Ill check back later..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

hey  Rigby..if you have not given any nutes thats why they are useing its resources and leafs are dieing at the bottom..and after going back and looking your plants are ready for flower if you want..just flip the switch and get some good flowering nutes..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Rigby (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you so much! I honestly haven't given any nutes yet . I wasn't sure when. When I water next I will start to give them nutes and i will start low. I will get some pics up tonight.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2008)

in the future start giving lite nutes when the colydolons die and fall off..useally aroud 3-4 week from sprout..I would also run a few cycles of the veg nutes before introduce them into flower...just my thaughts  looking forward to the pics...KEEP M GREEN  my friend


----------



## Rigby (Nov 6, 2008)

well, my nutes are just like 20-20-20 or something like that. I really don't have vegging nutes. Those are higher in N-P right?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2008)

yes  thats a good flower nute..need something more in the "N" for veg..can you get to a hydro store?


----------



## Rigby (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, here are some updated pics. Lemme know if you think they are good to go or if i should give some veg nutes; and no I can't get to a hydro store but I can go to a greenhouse that may have some nutes high in Nitrogen. If so, should I water once or twice then flower?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 7, 2008)

*hey rigby ,,,sorry its been a while since i dropped in ,,,,but i must say they are looking fantastic ,,,
if you cannot get to hydro i used mg miracle grow throught my first grow and
it was fine ,,,and i would just water once a day :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry  melissa...Rigby  use that moister reader  and water when dry  not everyday..IMO...and I would give atleast 2 veg feeds to get them a kick start heading into flower


----------



## Melissa (Nov 7, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry melissa...Rigby use that moister reader and water when dry not everyday..IMO...and I would give atleast 2 veg feeds to get them a kick start heading into flower


 

ohh ok sorry rigby i missed that bit  ,,,but yep 4u2 is right ,,,,eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

Have we detirmend the sex yet my friend?..I was looking but cant see well,    we need some close ups at the node intersections...looking for preflowers..not balls..lol..they are looking great Rigby  keep it up..I also was wondering about your soil..I go back and look..but if not there  what kind are you useing?..I would think that it has time release nutes in it  for them to be looking as good as they do with out nutes..thanks again for shareing




edit:  I see your useing Miracle grow with moister control..wow my friend you are doing an awesome job..with that soil you wount need to feed for a long time..just use the 20-20-20  Shiltz nutes  and go ahead and start flower if you want..just watch them they will tell you when they need feed..


----------



## Rigby (Nov 7, 2008)

I am using an organic soil, however there might still have been MG soil on the roots or something from when I transplanted.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey everyone! sorry it took so long for me to post any updates. I have been really busy lately. So I am now in flowering and it has been almost 2 weeks now and three out of the four plants are female! I took the male out. They were a bit neglected for a week, because of **** goin on my house all week. I couldn't get them out to water. They started to look pretty bad, so when I was able to, I gave them tons of water. I flushed it out, then rewatered with nutes, and they seem to be doin ok. Here are a few pics, they aren't to good but I will try to get some more up tonight. I was wondering if I am supposed to water with nutes everytime or just once every other feeding??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Rigby..long time  huh.   Im sorrrry without going back and reread your thread. What nutes you useing?  water..feed..water...feed...water..feed  thats how i roll..You Pm me about your plants..i came to look but only see the post from 11/20   do you have new pics   and may i sugest you place them in the sick section  and the link it to your GJ  for future refrance..I will check back with ya..glad to see you..sorry to hear of the troubles..But we will get them straight okay..no worries..:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rigby (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey! Ok, heres are some fresh pictures. The leaves in my hand are dry and crunchy. The temps are around 76-82 sometimes getting up to 85. I have watered with nutes, and then water, then nutes. I also flushed em out, and then gave them some light nutes after. I am using MG 20-20-20. Could it be because of the containers? I lost some soil, and I think they may just be dying off to conserve energy for budding. Im not sure, I wil leave that up to you.

I am however glad to announce that I will be moving my grow room to a bigger space, less height restriction, and more room. So after this grow I will try using 5 gallon buckets, and I may order some killer seeds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Rigby..Check the run off PH  let us Know what it is..looks like a Mag. deff..But lets see what others say..But I would start with the PH  Good luck  Keep us posted..


----------



## Rigby (Dec 9, 2008)

ok, what is the best way to lower it. The garden store right next to me has ph down, but it is in the pond section. That wont work will it? the meter is sayin somewhere from 7-8. Any suggestions?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes Lower it..:rofl:  we want it between 6.3-6.8   and I dont know what you meen meter?  I test mine with a liquid PH test kit I purchased from the Pond store here.  you match the colors..I like it beter then the paper strips..IMO.  more accurate.  The meter your talking about like the moister meter?  do you stick it into soil?  I would buy the liquid PH test kit and check the run off from the plants water..KEEP M GREEN :bolt::bong:


----------



## Rigby (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, i have a meter, I thought that is what I was supposed to buy. So I can use the strips? Also, can I use ph down even if it is used for ponds?

i am talkin about the liquid ph down in a bottle, not the testing strips.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2008)

yes that is what i use..also purchase the PH up.. That probe type of PH tester IMO  isnt accurate..Good luck my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rigby (Dec 11, 2008)

I think this grow is coming to an end soon. I will buy the ph up/down and get the strips to test and get used to it, but I think I am just gonna let these finish out their course. I am not sure, but I think these are gettin close to done. They start smelling more and more everyday, and they aren't gonna get any bigger because they have no room to grow. I was wondering if you could tell how much longer I have?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2008)

8 weeks useally from the time you started 12/12. Do you have a scope to check thrichs?  If not get one my friend..Radio shack  $12  American  and watch them..I like mine 50/50  cloudy/amber..I will help ya when you get yours  its easy..But they still have a good 5 weeks from what i can see..be patient  and tie  her down if you have too..just do it slowly..and only a little every day..Good luck my friend KEEP M GREEN :bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*hello there ,,,,i think 4u has it covered ....nice plants tho ,,,ill pull up my seat to :watchplant:*


----------



## Rigby (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I can start bending them, but It just feels like they won't bend at all , rather than lean. THe stems are very strong.  I also have a little magnifier but, I don't plan on gettin much outta this grow. But if i start bending them, and lower the ph level will they still grow more considering most of the fan leaves are dead, and that there is no more room for them to grow due to the containers their in?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

How far into flower Rigby?  and what size containers?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

as i tell everyone,ph is the most important part of growing in my opinion.i would advise everyone to invest in a good ph meter.you just can not get it exact with the strips.it might get you by in soil,but it will not do it in hydro.i do not like to be estimating when it comes to my ph.if your ph is off,everything else is screwed up.nute intake,etc i am personally going to buy a spare ph meter just to be never without one.i can not stress this enough,i can get by without using my tds meter,but when it comes to my ph meter,i'm not starting without the meter being dead on.hope fully everyone will see that they reall do need to spend a few bucks and get a reliable ph meter.jmo


----------



## Rigby (Dec 12, 2008)

ok first, my containers i think are like 2 gallons, but for some reason a lot of my soil disappeared so I don't have that much soil in it. I am about 5 weeks into flowering. 

Also, andy, could you maybe link me to a good ph meter? 4u2sm0ke says strips, you say meter. I personally would like a meter because i really don't know where to begin with strips. So if possible, leave a link to a good ph meter.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

I use Liquid PH  test kit Rigby..I said the strips are not accurate..IMO..and in the future we want to flower in nothing smaller then a 3 gallon container..Now its not advissable to transplant this late into flower..but you may have no choice..Im sorry I fell away from your grow..maybe could have caught that ..but feel in a 2 gallon container they wont make it to maturaty..but thats your call..Ill help any way i can..:bolt::bong:


----------

